# Anyone interested in an all Kobold game?



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

I saw the picture of the kobold Samurai in another thread and it got me wanting to play an all Kobold game. I'm unfortunatly more intewrested in playing in it that running it but I thought I'd just throw a line out and see if I catch a fish or two.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

I'd play in it!  I've actually been thinking about it since I saw the all-goblin game.  I can't DM though as I've got another project already planned out after I get my current game rolling.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

it sound intresting but i can't dm, iv never Dm and i rilly don't want to. but other then that i will be in it.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

I'll play!

BTW - my kobold samurai is posted!


----------



## Xael (Dec 19, 2002)

I want to play! We need a DM!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey, how about an all-Kobold OA game?  Fear the kobold ninja!


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hey, how about an all-Kobold OA game?  Fear the kobold ninja! *




Now THERE'S an idea!!


----------



## Xael (Dec 19, 2002)

Kobold Monks I say!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm up for any of it but i'm already DMing a game and don't hink I can do 2 at once.
I want to play a sorcerer.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

Both of those sound good but i don't rilly care what we play.


----------



## Xael (Dec 19, 2002)

Bah! Garyh can DM, right?


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Bah! Garyh can DM, right? *




I'm already committed to DMing three games that I'll be starting up next week - a D20 Modern 4CtF supers game, and rival D20 Modern GI Joe and Cobra games.  I don't think I can DM a 4th game, especially starting them all at once.


----------



## Xael (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm already committed to DMing three games that I'll be starting up next week - a D20 Modern 4CtF supers game, and rival D20 Modern GI Joe and Cobra games.  I don't think I can DM a 4th game, especially starting them all at once. *




Damn. Anybody else? Krizzel?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Damn. Anybody else? Krizzel? *





Nope.  Just about to get one rolling, and I've already got another game in the works that's going to need a lot of setup.  We need more new DMs!


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Okay, here's the deal:

If we can't find anyone else to DM by tomorrow, I'll DM _Kobolds in Rokugan_.

Argent, Krizzel, Sulli, and Xael are on my player list.  I _might_ be able to squeeze in two more if I DM.

Any thoughts on character generation you want me to consider (assuming I DM)?


----------



## Xael (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm not any expert with Rokugan (okay I don't know really anything about it), but I can steal OA book from Dalamar. I'd have preferred more "classic" D&D, but I could give Rokugan a try.

Oh, I suggest point buy system... With LOTS of points! 

Now... must... sleep... see... if... anybody... DM... at... morning...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

can I marry you!


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *can I marry you!          *




No.

But if I end up running this game, I'll let you play in it.  Be happy with that.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Okay, here's the deal:
> 
> If we can't find anyone else to DM by tomorrow, I'll DM Kobolds in Rokugan.
> 
> ...





Geez   If you're going to be so nice I'll off to share the DMing responsibilities with you (something like what's going on with Mecha-crusade?).  However I still think someone else should step up to the plate instead of either of us.

Come on, how about all you guys who always play?  Time to give back


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

*snif* Guess i'll just have to settle for the game.
Toshiro Li-lung at your service. 
(I don't have OA so he will be a basic sorcerer from the players handbook.)


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Geez   If you're going to be so nice I'll off to share the DMing responsibilities with you (something like what's going on with Mecha-crusade?).  However I still think someone else should step up to the plate instead of either of us.
> ...




We'll see who else turns up.

As for giving back...  that's what I'm goig to start doing soon - and lord knows I owe the IC Forum big time!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> **snif* Guess i'll just have to settle for the game.
> Toshiro Li-lung at your service.
> (I don't have OA so he will be a basic sorcerer from the players handbook.) *




Sorcerers are unchanged...  and a Kobold staple!!

Any thoughts on what level you all want to start at?  I'll take any input under advisement.  I'm leaning towards 2nd, right now.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

2 sounds good to me. 
I think a low point buy will be good too. keep them Koboldish. If they were built on 28+ points they would be way to good for Kobolds.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *2 sounds good to me.
> I think a low point buy will be good too. keep them Koboldish. If they were built on 28+ points they would be way to good for Kobolds. *




My usual preference is 30 points.  And remember, these are exceptional kobolds!!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We'll see who else turns up.
> 
> As for giving back...  that's what I'm goig to start doing soon - and lord knows I owe the IC Forum big time!!   *





I'd say the three games you're planning already is a pretty big payment! 

Anyway, if I play it'll probably be a rogue/sorcerer or rogue/fighter.  I also support the lower amount of build points.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I'd say the three games you're planning already is a pretty big payment!
> ...




True!!  

You're in if you want in.  If the group wants it, I could go for 28 point buy.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

_I'm not involved... but,_

I support a point buy of 21! I'd be very entertained to see a high hacking kobold game involving traps and ambushes for pesky adventurers more than anything.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

since i don't have the books your talking aobut, at least i don't thing my brother hs them im probly goting to be an archer. andy porblems with that???.

as for DMing i will not DM i don't have the knowlage to do so.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'm not involved... but,
> 
> I support a point buy of 21! I'd be very entertained to see a high hacking kobold game involving traps and ambushes for pesky adventurers more than anything. *




Interesting...  I had just been  thinking along the lines of a more traditional quest.  This is something to consider...


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *since i don't have the books your talking aobut, at least i don't thing my brother hs them im probly goting to be an archer. andy porblems with that???.
> 
> as for DMing i will not DM i don't have the knowlage to do so. *




I don't have any problems with you playing an archer, Sulli.

My one thing is that if we're going to do "Kobolds in Rokugan," I'd like _someone_ to take an OA class.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2002)

I'd like to play, a kobold enchanter with a superiority complex.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *I'd like to play, a kobold enchanter with a superiority complex. *




It seems as though Kobold arcanists are popular!!


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

What is an OA Class????


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 19, 2002)

PC slots still open?  Looks like you could use a cleric.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'm not involved... but,
> 
> I support a point buy of 21! I'd be very entertained to see a high hacking kobold game involving traps and ambushes for pesky adventurers more than anything. *




_*That*_ would be very cool.  Not sure whether it would be better as OA or vanilla D&D.  I could go for either idea.

What about the monster 'protect the dungeon' game?  Setting traps and things to keep adventurers out of your home!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *I'd like to play, a kobold enchanter with a superiority complex. *



Ha Ha! Me kill you good... With me enchanted um.... fork.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *What is an OA Class???? *




OA = Oriental Adventures.  It has new classes like Samurai and Wu Jen.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *PC slots still open?  Looks like you could use a cleric. *




You're in if you want to be, SB!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That would be very cool.  Not sure whether it would be better as OA or vanilla D&D.  I could go for either idea.
> 
> What about the monster 'protect the dungeon' game?  Setting traps and things to keep adventurers out of your home! *




I'd have to think a lot harder to run that type of game.  I don't know how I feel about that.   

Seriously, I'll try to figure out what that might entail and if it's feasible.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

just to know will this game be of AD&D or 3R D&D. because of all the book we have, the OA book that we have is for AD&D.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd have to think a lot harder to run that type of game.  I don't know how I feel about that.
> 
> Seriously, I'll try to figure out what that might entail and if it's feasible. *



Actualy I'm not sure about that either. I was hopeing for more of the Quest kind of thing.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *just to know will this game be of AD&D or 3R D&D. because of all the book we have, the OA book that we have is for AD&D. *




This would be using 3rd Edition rulse with the 3E OA book.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Actualy I'm not sure about that either. I was hopeing for more of the Quest kind of thing. *




You mean a mission...  quest...  thing?  

Behold, the Fellowship of the Kobolds!!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

Oh fine, Gary, I'll do it. I'll run a "protect the dungeon" mini-game for 4 kobolds, but that's my limit. The game ends once the group dies, or you attract a Dragon Patron...

A lil' bit of diplomacy/intrigue because your going to be trying to be attracting a Dragon, and a lil' but if espionage/sabatage with the stopping of heroes...

It'll take me 15 minutes to finish the map and rules.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Oh fine, Gary, I'll do it. I'll run a "protect the dungeon" mini-game for 4 kobolds, but that's my limit. The game ends once the group dies, or you attract a Dragon Patron...
> 
> A lil' bit of diplomacy/intrigue because your going to be trying to be attracting a Dragon, and a lil' but if espionage/sabatage with the stopping of heroes...
> 
> It'll take me 15 minutes to finish the map and rules. *




That's nice of ya, CS!!  I'm just not sure if I could wrap my brain around a non-conventional game so quickly.

I'm still up for running a KoboldQuest game.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Oh fine, Gary, I'll do it. I'll run a "protect the dungeon" mini-game for 4 kobolds, but that's my limit. The game ends once the group dies, or you attract a Dragon Patron...
> 
> A lil' bit of diplomacy/intrigue because your going to be trying to be attracting a Dragon, and a lil' but if espionage/sabatage with the stopping of heroes...
> 
> It'll take me 15 minutes to finish the map and rules. *



You Rock Creamy!

Both games sound great. But I think I'll stick with the KoboldQuest.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

OK then i don't have anyidea what the charqacters of that campain are so im just going to stick with  a whatever level figther. by the way what level is it going to be?????.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *OK then i don't have anyidea what the charqacters of that campain are so im just going to stick with  a whatever level figther. by the way what level is it going to be?????. *




I'm probably aiming at level 2.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

and how are the states going to be we buy them or we roll them


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *and how are the states going to be we buy them or we roll them    *




Okay, here's the quick rundown.  All kobolds, classes as per OA (all PHB classes allowed except for Paladin, Bard, Cleric, Druid and WIzard, and adding Samurai, Sohei, Shaman, Shugenja, and Wu Jen), 28 points, 2nd level, wealth as per the DMG (900 gp).

All characters will come from the same tribe and will be sent by the clan leader on a mission I have yet to come up with.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 19, 2002)

Ha!  Me is in.   

Cleric it will be (or whatever the OA equivalent may be - if you want to run OA, I'll have to do some quick reading first).  

Now, quest or reverse dungeon?  Hmmm ... both smell nice and yummy.   
I lean more towards the quest (heroic me, yay), but I'll run along for the dungeon thingie as well if you like.

Edit:  OA, then, aye.  *runs to dig out OA manual from its waiting-to-be-read-or-restacked stack*


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

Alright, thread is up for my mini-game. Gary, your welcome to join in as well of course.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

*double dipping goodness.*

I decided to be in both games.
(I'm so week... just couldn't resist)


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

Okay, stalking blue is probarly just in before me, but I want to play as well.

(If you want to get a bit of info on me, check the other threads where I wanted to play in, but copuldn't )

I'll download OA and choose a class if that's what you want.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 19, 2002)

Ugh.  Second thoughts.  

I just had a look at the OA rules.  Realistically speaking, I won't be able to get into OA quickly enough to play (much less design) a shaman or - whatever the other divine class was.  

I'd still love to play, but it would have to be a straight PHB class for me.  We don't have a barbarian yet, do we?   Or wait.  Let's give us at least a slight and faraway chance to get at healing.  

So I'll do a ranger if that's ok with you, garyh.  

If this means you prefer another player, I'll bow out, no prob. (Sniffle.)


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Timothy, you can play too.

Let's see:

Argent
StalkingBlue
Krizzel
Timothy
Sulli
Serpenteye

Okay, that's it!!  Unless someone drops out or doesn't submit a character by Sunday, that's the cast.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *Ugh.  Second thoughts.
> 
> I just had a look at the OA rules.  Realistically speaking, I won't be able to get into OA quickly enough to play (much less design) a shaman or - whatever the other divine class was.
> 
> ...




No worries, SB.  A ranger is fine.  However...

Okay, let's re-evaluate.   *EVERYONE* give me a show of hands on whether you want OA, a Western setting, or don't care.

I'm willing to go either way.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No worries, SB.  A ranger is fine.  However...
> 
> ...



seeing as how many of us don't have OA maybe a more generic game is in order.
I'm good with whatever BTW...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

Well, since I have just begun downloading OA, A more generic campoaign would be best for me, but I'm willing to go with whatever the majority decides. So consider this a Don't care.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Okay, so far two Impartial/Standard votes...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

If we're going for a OA game, I'll be a Kobold rogue (the cowardy type) else I would like to play a kobold paladin.

What rules for kobold will you use?

I'll base my chars on -4 Str, and +2 dex, with a 28 point buy, if it's anyhing else, I'll hear it.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *If we're going for a OA game, I'll be a Kobold rogue (the cowardy type) else I would like to play a kobold paladin.
> 
> What rules for kobold will you use?
> 
> I'll base my chars on -4 Str, and +2 dex, with a 28 point buy, if it's anyhing else, I'll hear it. *




*Kobold Racial Features:*

Small Humanoid (Reptilian).
+1 Natural Armor.
+2 Dex, -4 Str.
Light Sensitivity.
Skills: +2 racial bonus to Craft (Trapmaking), Profession (Mining), and Search.
Base Speed 30'.

A paladin would be cool.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

I'll vote for 'either-or' myself.

As far as what I'll play, I'll wait to see what everyone else does and then try to fill the gap.  What are you thinking for alignment, BTW?


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *I'll vote for 'either-or' myself.
> 
> As far as what I'll play, I'll wait to see what everyone else does and then try to fill the gap.  What are you thinking for alignment, BTW? *




Probably lawful...  that's Koboldian anyway.  I guess treat LN as the alignment to work off of.  Anything near that is fine, though I'd prefer no evil - particularly with a potential paladin in the group.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 19, 2002)

Kurt The Shiny
Male Kobold, palla 2
Small-size humanoid (Reptillian)
HD: 2D10 + 2 (18)
Init: +0
Speed: 20ft
AC: 18 (+6 Splint Mail, +1 Natural, +1 size)
Attacks:  MW Long Sword: +6,  L.Crossbow +3
Damage: Long sword (Two-handed) 1D8+2, L.Crossbow 1D8
SQ/SA: 60ft. Darkvision, Light sensitivity, Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Lay on Hnads, Divine Health, Aura of courage, Smite Evil
Saves: Fort: +6, Ref: +2, Will +3 
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 14
Skills: Diplomacy +7, Handle Animal (mount) +6, Heal +6, Ride +5
Feats: Weapon Focus: Longsword
Appearance: Age 24, height 3'10", 69 lbs
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Bahamut
Languages: Draconic, Halfling

Kurt the Shiny is an orphan, that was 'dropped' in the wildernis for one reason or the other. He was found by two very young halflings, who raised him (The first nice words Kurt heard in his life were: "Mommy, can we keep him, we promiss we'll look after it"). After a Green Dragon killed both his 'parents' he wanted to avenge the dragons, but when he heard of the existence of Bahamut, he decided he wanted to become a paladin in his honour. His training with the sword was done by another paladin and his divine powers come from Bahamut himself.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't know OA rules yet, so generic would be easier for me - but as long as I can play a PHB character, either will be fine with me.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Okay, I've heard enough that I will be making the switch to a *Western* game.  I don't know what world I'll be using yet, but I'll let you know as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Drake
Kobold Sorcerer level 2
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Str: 4, Dex 14, Con: 10, Int: 14, Wis: 10, Cha: 18
Ac: 14 (+1 natural armor, +2 Dex, +1 size)
HP: 7
Init: +2
Languages: Common, Draconic, Undercommon, and Gnome.

Skills:
Knowledge: Arcane +7
Spellcraft +7

Feat: Spell Penetration

Equipment.
Club (2 handed) (0gp)
Sling (0gp)
10 stones (1sp)
Backpack (2gp)
Bedroll (1sp)
Water skin (1gp)
Spell component pouch. (5gp)
Potion: CLW (50gp)
Potion: Spider climb (50gp)
Wand of Color Spray. (750gp)
[41 Gold 8 silver remaining.]


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 20, 2002)

*I give you ...*

*T'Ritik Trik *
Female kobold Clr2 of Eilistraee
Small humanoid (kobold) 

HD: 2d8+2 (14 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
AC: 16 (+1 size, +1 natural, +4 armor) 

Atk & dmg: 
longsword (two-handed) +2 melee (1d8 /19-,x2) 
dagger +2 melee (1d4 /19-,x2) 
dagger +2 ranged (1d4 /19-,x2) - range increment 10' 

SQ: Darkvision 60', light sensitivity
SA: cleric spells; turn undead;  turn lycanthropes 
Speed: 20' (unencumbered 30')
Fort +4, Refl +0, Will +6
Str 10, Dx 10, Cn 12, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 12
Alignment: NG 

Skills: 
Concentration +6 (5 ranks, +1 Cn) 
Heal +8 (5 ranks, +3 Ws) 
Hide +4 (size) 
Knowledge (drow) +3 (+2 replacement for racial, +1 Int) 
Knowlege (religion) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int) 
Perform (dance) +3 (+2 replacement for racial, +1 Cha) 
Search +3 (+2 racial, +1 Int) 
Spellcraft +4 (3 ranks, +1 Int) 

Feats: Martial weapon proficiency (longsword) 

Languages: Undercommon, Draconic  

Domain powers: 
Charm - Boost Cha by 4 points 1/day as a free action, duration 1 minute.  
Moon - Turn or destroy lycanthropes as a good cleric turns or destroys undead, 4 times/day (3+Cha modifier).  
Domain spells known:  
1 - Charm person, faerie fire. 

Spells usually prepared (6/5+1; DC = 13 + spell level): 
0 - Create water, detect magic (x2), detect poison, guidance, purify food and drink 
1 - Bless (x2), command, obscuring mist, summon monster I; faerie fire.  

Equipment: 
Holy symbol, wooden, on leather thong (1gp - 0lb) 
Chain shirt, small (100gp - 12.5 lb)
Longsword (15gp - 4lb)
Daggers x2 (4gp - 2lb) 
Waterskin, small (1gp - 1lb) 
Ioun stone, dull gray (25gp - 0lb))

Belt pouch, small (1gp - 0.75lb)
Carried in pouch:  
Flint & steel (1gp - 0lb) 
White chalk x6 (0.06gp - 0lb) 
Antitoxin x2 (100gp - 0lb) 
Wand of _charm person_, 10 charges left (150gp - 0lb)
Wand of _cure light wounds_, 25 charges left (375 gp - 0lb) 
5 moonstones at 10gp each (50gp - 0lb)
13gp 
5sp 
4cp

Backpack, small (2 gp - 0.5lb) 
Bedroll, small (0.1gp - 1.25lb)
Carried in backpack: 
Healer's kit (50gp - 1lb) 
Trail rations x2 (1gp - 0.5lb) 
Oil x3 (0.3gp - 3lb) 
Rope, silk, 50' (10gp - 5lb) 

Load: -25/-48/-75
Encumbrance: Medium (31.5 lb) 


Appearance: 

T'Ritik Trik is as black as the inside of a darkness spell, with eyes a pearly grey rimmed with crimson.  To kobold eyes, quite a beauty ... almost perfect: if it weren't for the bit of ivory eggtooth that remains on the tip of her nose.  This gives her a young and continually surprised look, further enhanced by the gray stone that travels in a roguish circle around her right horn.  

She is fluent in Undercommon, but speaks Draconic haltingly with a decidedly elvish lilt.  
The holy symbol she wears shows a black figure dancing under a moon - who looks for all the world as if she had a sleek, scaly tail.  It takes some familiarity with religious symbolry to notice that this is actually a representation of Eilistraee, with one of her trains of black veil made to subtly resemble a kobold tail.  This is a parting gift from the clerics who trained T'Ritik.  


Background:  

T'Ritik hatched the day her tribe had lost a battle for a cave against a group of good drow living nearby.  
The drow had killed all the kobold combatants but allowed the noncombatants to leave with their young and eggs.  Cleaning up the abandoned cave a day or so later, the drow found a single kobold egg forgotten among the rubble.  As they gathered round to decide how best to get rid of it, the little black thing inside stirred and struggled, and before a dozen pairs of horrified lavender eyes, the eggskin broke around a frail reptilian spine and miniscule head, which blinked liquid baby eyes and gave a forlorn chirp.  

That ended the discussion about disposing of "it".  Not surprisingly, it did not occur to the drow that took her in to gnaw the eggtooth off as a proper kobold clan would have done, and so bits of it remained.  
Otherwise, they took good care of her, naming her after her baby chirping sounds, adding the drow "T'-" to make it sound more like a name.  Her adopted mother even took care to teach the child her "own" language, Draconic.  

No one was particularly surprised when the rapidly maturing T'Ritik developed tendencies to cause fairie fires to appear.  Her first curing spell was another matter.  Tests were conducted, suprised hisses uttered, and T'Ritik ended up being given into training to become a cleric of what the drow had always regarded as their very own deity.  


T'Ritik has no inkling of what makes the ioun stone circle (or even that it is called that - she calls it the "moon-touched stone"), much less why it went dark when its former owner, a senior drow cleric, fell in a battle against a clutch of driders, but she is convinced it will shine again "when our time comes".  

Her firm belief is that the Lady of the Dance has a message not only to drow, but also to kobolds.  Her training complete, she set out to find her people and bring them the Lady's word, which in her interpretation is:  "Come to the surface.  Come and see the Gentle Light that cools the eyes and bathes the soul:  for there is not only cruelty but also gentleness where trees and flowers grow." 

She's finding things more difficult than she expected, but remains undaunted so far.  Her principal regret is that the cloak of dark power, which many clerics of Eilistraee are able to draw around them to shield them from the painful brightness of the Cruel Light (drow domain spell), has been denied to her.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Shoulda mentioned it, but *for HP, use the following:* 

d4 = 3
d6 = 4
d8 = 6
d10 = 8
d12 = 10

Also, I believe I mentioned it, but you have standard DMG wealth for a 2nd level PC, and that'd be *900 gp*.  Spend however you like.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> Argent
> StalkingBlue
> Krizzel
> ...





Trying to see what classes we've got so far...will be editing to add the info.


Argent - Sorcerer 2
StalkingBlue - Cleric 2
Krizzel
Timothy - Paladin 2
Sulli - Ranger 2
Serpenteye


----------



## Sulli (Dec 20, 2002)

Name: Will
Range 2 
Str : 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
Hp 18, 
AC 20 (4 armour, 4 dex, 1 size, 1 natural)
Initiative +4

Saving thows:
Fortitude 3
Relfex 4
Will 1

Skills:
Craft(trapmaking) +8
Hide +9
Intuit direction +5
Listen +5
Move silently +9

Attack bonus:
Melee +3
Ranged +7

MW Compasite Short Bow (+8 attack)(damage 1d6)
Short Sword (+3 attack)(1D6 damage)

armour:
Chain shirt (+4 bonus to armour)

languages:
Draconic, UnderCommon

Gear:
Back pack
8 CLW
4 caltrops
Miners pick
206 Gp

Special ablilitys/feats:
DarkVision 60ft
light sensativity
Point Blank Shot


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Alright, looks like we're missing a rogue, and that's what I was thinking about anyway, so I'll write one up.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Edited my character a bit. Made him Chaotic Good, changed his name (no need for the OA name in a regular campaign) and added his languages (such as I can)


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Good point... okay, executive decision time:

*Kobold bonus languages may be chosen from Undercommon, Goblin, Orc, Gnome, and Dwarven.*

There, I think that works.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

*Pok the Pitiful*

Pok is a sniveling, cowardly kobold that even his fellow clanspeople dislike.  He hates doing any work, and they always try to stick him with the worst possible jobs.  Still, he’s learned how to grovel and talk his way out of and around anything, and more often than not he seems to find some way to shirk his duties that is semi-legitimate.  

He’s made it a constant habit to stay hidden and as far out of view as possible, and when he is seen he does his best to overemphasize how much of a weakling he truly is.  He’s slinked off by himself many times, into the underdark, filching up trinkets here and there.  Usually they get taken from him by the chief or one of the stronger kobolds, but he manages to hide a few things, like his precious tools.  And of course his most prized possession – a fine drow-made crossbow!

Pok’s only interest, really, is Pok – along with things that look valuable, of course.  No one else likes him, so he has to look out for himself.  He could mostly care less for his clan, but they do keep him safe from goblins and orcs and dwarves, and other nasty things, because _occasionally_ they need Pok to do something important.  

Or dirty.  

And smelly.

-----

Pok the Pitiful
Male Kobold Rogue 2

Small humanoid (reptilian)
AL:  neutral
Speed 30’

STR	8	-1	12	4	-4
DEX	16	+3	14	6	+2
CON	10	+0	10	2
INT	16	+3	16	10
WIS	8	-1	8	0
CHA	14	+2	14	6

BAB		+1
Melee	+1 (-1 str, +1 size)
Ranged	+5 (+3 dex, +1 size)

Attacks:
+6 hand crossbow, 1d4, 19-20/x2, 30’, piercing
+1 dagger, 1d4-1, 19-20/x2, piercing

AC		15 (+3 dex, +1 size, +1 natural)

FORT	+0 (+0, +0 con)
REFL		+6 (+3, +3 dex)
WILL	-1 (+0, -1 wis)

Special Abilities/Qualities:
Light Sensitivity
Darkvision 60’
Sneak Attack +1d6
Evasion

Feats:
Skill Focus: bluff

Skills: (8+3)x5 = 55, 5/2.5
Appraise		int	+5	/2
Balance		dex	+5	/2
Bluff			cha	+10	/5	+3 feat
Climb			str	+1	/2
Craft (traps)	int	+12	/5	+2 race, +2 tools
Disable device	int	+10	/5	+2 tools
Escape artist	dex	+5	/2
Hide			dex	+8	/5
Jump			str	+1	/2
Move silently	dex	+8	/5
Open lock		dex	+10	/5	+2 tools
Pick pocket	dex	+8	/5
Search		int	+10	/5	+2 race
Spot			wis	+4	/5

Languages:  Draconic , Undercommon, Goblin, Orc

Items:
20.4 gp
Masterwork Hand Crossbow	400 gp	3 lbs
Bolts (40)					4 gp		4 lbs
Dagger					2 gp		1 lbs
Backpack					2 gp		0.5 lbs
Bedroll					0.1 gp	1.25 lbs
Pouches (2)				2 gp		1.5 lbs
Caltrops (2x 5’x5’)			2 gp		4 lbs
Scroll case					1 gp		0.5 lbs
Flint & steel				1 gp		-
Rations (4 days)				0.5 gp	1 lbs
Masterwork craft tools		55 gp	5 lbs
Magnifying glass				100 gp	-
Masterwork thieves tools		100 gp	2 lbs
Flask of acid				10 gp		1.25 lbs
Potion of cure light wounds (4)	200 gp	-

Total Weight:  25 lbs


edit - equipment changed slightly; removed questions


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Pok is great!!

As for your questions:

*Potions have no weight.

Skill Focus is +3.*


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Okay, making a couple changes then.  Glad you like him


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Okay, making a couple changes then.  Glad you like him  *




Yup.  Now we're just waiting on Serpenteye.

Oh, and for to come up with an adventure.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yup.  Now we're just waiting on Serpenteye.
> 
> Oh, and for to come up with an adventure.   *





Well, I hope I gave you a couple hooks.  And perhaps some other character bios will do so too 

Pok is finalized above.  Filled up with potions and ditched a couple pouches so I could get another 5x5 set of caltrops.  Man those things are heavy when you've only got 8 strength


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Oh, I'll come up with something. We'll probably start Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 20, 2002)

I'll post my bio tomorrow, should make an interesting one, kobold palla.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 20, 2002)

Awaiting pantheon ...

Actually, maybe the surface pantheon doesn't matter so much.  I can't see how I can reasonably be a cleric of a surface deity if I don't speak any surface languages.  
With the selection of bonus languages available, the only good deities I can think of that would be in my cultural range are those in the dwarven pantheon (the only list of those I have avilable is in the FRCS), plus Eilistrae.  They all require you to be either dwarf or elf to become their cleric, don't they? If you relax that requirement I'll choose from among them, no prob.   


Edit:  
I'm already getting ideas for backstories.  Either the Silverbeard, Dumathoin, or Eilistraee would work great for me if you decide that they'll accept my kobold as a cleric. 
-- If not, I'll think about how T'rikrik could have come by one of the gods of the Cruel Light.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Drake's Bio

Drake has known he was different from the day he hatched. For one thing he just can’t understand the spiteful way his fellow Kobolds act. In his mind and his dreams Drake can see a great city made of metal and gems where he can be free and where his people should be living in harmony. He told his chieftain of this and it caused quite a stir in their caves.  Drake just knows that when he is near that Kobold city he will be able to sense it and lead his people to a new way of life.
Drake looks like a normal Kobold with the exception that he has some Brass scales mixed in with the green and his eyes have a copper hue. He and rest of the tribe understand that he is of the “Blood” and are a bit fearful of just how powerful he may become. Drake’s whole being is focused on making a better life for his people, even though he is not sure if the majority of them deserve it.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *Awaiting pantheon ...
> 
> Actually, maybe the surface pantheon doesn't matter so much.  I can't see how I can reasonably be a cleric of a surface deity if I don't speak any surface languages.
> With the selection of bonus languages available, the only good deities I can think of that would be in my cultural range are those in the dwarven pantheon (the only list of those I have avilable is in the FRCS), plus Eilistrae.  They all require you to be either dwarf or elf to become their cleric, don't they? If you relax that requirement I'll choose from among them, no prob.
> ...




Okay, *I'm gonna stick us in the Forgotten Realms.*  They've already given me a world, I might as well use it.     As for dieties, that opens up the FR pantheon, and I will allow you whatever patron diety you wish.  I trust you to come up with a good explanation about it!!


----------



## Xael (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> ...I'm gonna stick us in the Forgotten Realms.*




Damn, first you forget me, and then you even start the game in FR. Just put me in the line if somebody dies or stops playing.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Damn, first you forget me, and then you even start the game in FR. Just put me in the line if somebody dies or stops playing. *




Oops!!  I'm sorry about that.     You're still in if you want to be.  I'll go with seven.

I couldn't quite tell...  do you like or dislike FR?


----------



## Xael (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oops!!  I'm sorry about that.     You're still in if you want to be.  I'll go with seven.
> 
> I couldn't quite tell...  do you like or dislke FR? *




I like FR. Actually I have never really played a D&D game anywhere else.  
I'm in if you can manage 7 players. I'll start making the character now, probably ready tomorrow.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like FR. Actually I have never really played a D&D game anywhere else.
> I'm in if you can manage 7 players. I'll start making the character now, probably ready tomorrow. *




Cool, glad to have you (and sorry 'bout forgetting you)!!

Now, since you're an FR fan, maybe you can tell me...  where in the Realms do Kobolds live?


----------



## Xael (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> Now, since you're an FR fan, maybe you can tell me...  where in the Realms do Kobolds live?   *




Everywhere...


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Everywhere... *




That certainly makes things easier!!    Thanks.


----------



## Xael (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That certainly makes things easier!!    Thanks. *




Bah! Just take the FRCS map, close your eyes and then just point in random place at the map. Choose the closest forest or mountain (or both).

Hmm... I'm thinking about doing a Wizard...


----------



## Sulli (Dec 20, 2002)

we need a bio for this campain to, ok then do we know eachother before this, or are we slit up and find the same cave to defend???.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *we need a bio for this campain to, ok then do we know eachother before this, or are we slit up and find the same cave to defend???. *




You are all from the same tribe, and thus know each other.  The general quest will be a mission handed to you, the elite of the tribe, to go out into the world and do...  something I haven't come up with yet.


----------



## Xael (Dec 20, 2002)

My Rogue/Wizard is ready, I'll post him when I get the background done.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You are all from the same tribe, and thus know each other.  The general quest will be a mission handed to you, the elite of the tribe, to go out into the world and do...  something I haven't come up with yet.   *




I hope T'Ritik's backstory is OK for what you have in mind - I've posted it now in my original character post.  She didn't grow up in a kobold tribe, of course, but she could have found them later on and staid, for as long as you need as a backdrop for your adventure.  
It will have been a relief to her anyway to meet some non-evil, not-quite-so-narrow-minded-as-usual kobolds at last (meaning the other PCs and possibly others in the tribe).  



I have also made a couple of changes to her skills and equipment to better fit her background.  

One thing you may want to have a closer look at:  All that mining and trapmaking exertise didn't ring right for somebody with T'Ritik's upbringing (since when have elves known anything about _those things_?!), so I changed these racial bonuses to Perform (dance) and Knowlege (drow).  Just let me know whether that's OK or whether you want it changed back.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Looks great, SB!!

Your skill alterations are fine.  Your backstory earned you some DM's perogitive.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 20, 2002)




----------



## Xael (Dec 20, 2002)

Xed, Male Small Humanoid Reptilian (Kobold) Rogue 1/Wizard 1

HD: 1d6+1d4 (7)
Initiative: +3 (dex)
Ac: 17 (10+2(armor)+3(dex)+1(size)+1(natural))
Spell Failure: 10%
AL: Lawful Neutral

Str: 10
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 10
Int: 16 (+3)
Wis: 10
Cha: 10

Attacks:
Halfspear +1 Melee
Mw Darkwood Light Crossbow +5 Ranged

Damage:
Halfspear 1d6
Mw Darkwood Light Crossbow 1d8

SQ: Darkvision 60', light sensivity
SA: Sneack Attack +1d6
Speed: 30'

Fort: 0
Ref: +5
Will: +2

Skills: Total (Ability Modifier+Ranks+Misc)
Balance 7 (3+4)
Bluff 4 (4)
Climb 4 (4)
Concentration 5 (5)
Hide 11 (3+4+4)
Knowledge (Nature) 4 (3+1)
Listen 4 (4)
Move Silently 7 (3+4)
Search 9 (3+4+2)
Spot 4 (4)
Tumble 7 (3+4)
Wilderness Lore 2 (2)

Feats:
Scribe Scroll, Point Blank Shot

Languages: Draconic, Undercommon, Goblin, Orc, Common*, Dwarven*

Spells known:
0 - All
1 - Shield, Spider Climb, Shocking Grasp, Jump, Tenser's Floating Disk, True Strike

Spells Prepared: (3/2; DC 13+Spell Level)
0 - Detect Poison, Dancing Lights, Mage Hand
1 - Shield, Spider Climb

Equipment:
Backpack
Flask (With water inside)
Spell Component Pouch
Flint & Steel
Ink vial
Inkpen
10 Perchament Sheets
Belt Pouch
Waterskin
Bedroll
8 Trail Rations
Spellbook
Halfspear
Mw Darkwood Light Crossbow
40 Crossbow Bolts
Leather Armor 
7 Cure Light Wound Potions

Wealth left: 7gp, 3cp
Carried Weight: 20lb, Light load

Familiar: Raven

Xed's skin is nearly black, with a tint of dark brown here and there. He wears black leather armor, and his crossbow is hanging on his side. His halfspear is usually strapped across his back, over his backpack.

Xed doesn't really have any particular interest towards his (or any) tribe, but he is willing to work with others as long as the helping effect works both ways. He has always been a little sneaky (as kobolds usually are), but he has also picked interest in magic after a small fight with a wizard that nearly cost him his life.

He usually prefers to be alone with his Raven Familiar, which for some reason doesn't have a name. Xed just calls him Raven (in draconic).

*Language bougth with skill points


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 20, 2002)

Darakik Agerakinok

Male kobold Enchanter 2 (Prohibited School: Illusion)
Small humanoid (kobold) 
HD: 2d4+4 (11 hp)

Initiative: +0 

AC: 11 (+1 size, +1 natural,) 

Atk & dmg: 
Dagger -2 melee (1d4-2 /19-,x2)  
Light Crossbow +1 ranged (1d8 /19-,x2) - range increment 80' 

SQ: Darkvision 60', light sensitivity
SA: Wizard Spells 
Speed: 30'
Fort +2, Refl +0, Will +3
Str 4, Dx 10, Cn 14, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 12
Alignment: LE

Skills: 
Concentration +7 (5 ranks, +2 Cn)
Craft (Trapmaking) +6 (+2 racial, +4 Int) 
Diplomacy +3 (2 ranks, +1 Cha)
Hide +4 (size) 
Knowledge (the planes) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int) 
Knowlege (arcana) +9 (5 ranks, +4 Int)
Profession (Mining) +2 (+2 racial)
Search +6 (+2 racial, +4 Int) 
Spellcraft +8 (4 ranks, +4 Int) 
Speak language:
(Abyssal +1)
(Celestial +1)
(Infernal +1)
(Undercommon +1)

Feats: Spell Focus (enchantment)

Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Gnome, Goblin, Abyssal, Celestial, Infernal, Undercommon 

Spells Known:
0 - All
1 - Charm Person, Endure Elements, Grease, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Obscuring Mist, Protection from Chaos, Sleep.

Spells usually prepared (4+1/3+1; DC = 14 + spell level, Enchantment spells DC = 16+ sl): 
0 - Detect Magic, Read Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Daze (ench) 
1 - Sleep *2 (ench), Mage Armour, Charm Person (ench)

Equipment:
Courtiers Outfit (30gp - 3lb)
Light Crossbow (35gp - 6 lb)
Dagger (2gp - 1lb)
Crossbow Bolts *30 (30gp - 3lb)

Belt pouch, small (1gp - 0.75lb)
Carried in pouch: 
97 gp 
1 sp 

Scroll case (1gp - 0,25lb)
Carried in case:
Scroll: Burning Hands*2 (50gp), Color Spray (25gp), Fireball (375gp), Invisibility (150gp), Mage Armour (25gp), Ray of Enfeeblement (25gp), Sleep*2 (50gp)

Backpack, small (2 gp - 0.5lb) 
Carried in backpack:  
Spellbook (3lb)
Bedroll, small (0.1gp - 1.25lb)
Trail rations x2 (1gp - 0.5lb) 
Waterskin, small (1gp - 1lb) 
Travellers Outfit (2 lb)
Encumbrance: Medium (21.25 lb) 

Familiar: Bat (Spot 9, Listen 9, Move Silently 4, Blindsight), name: Vladimir

Appearance:

A somewhat haughty-looking kobold male in expensive black and red silk robes. Piercing black eyes, white teeth and dark grey scales with a hint of red at the tips of the larger ones.

Darakik was born and raised as the youngest child of the chieftain of his tribe and as such has had some privileges in life. Magic training, education, money and willing mates made his life pleasant and has given him certain expectations on those around him and his place in society. He is driven by ambition, by the desire to discredit his older siblings or, if necessary, use any means possible to remove them from the inheritance of his parents and the chieftainship of the tribe and assume the title himself. From an early age he has played a dangerous but subtle game with his rivals and had until recently been successful. Now, though, he has found himself the target of conspiracy and he's fast losing the allies he needs. He may have no choice but to leave his home, while he still can.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 20, 2002)

will is a below average size for means of a kolbot, so that allowed him to do many thing that never rilly got picked up. he was always fulling around but always new when to quite before anythng rilly happend. he wares a ebony chain shirt. he has a bow that is usualy strung around his sholder. he wears one quive on one side and the other on his other side. just hidden under his clock is a shortsword, he keeps it there just incase anything can get close to him, or somebody crosses him.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 21, 2002)

Lawful _evil_?  Uhm.  You do realise that we have a paladin in the party, Serpenteye?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 21, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *Lawful evil?  Uhm.  You do realise that we have a paladin in the party, Serpenteye? *




Ah Geez, now youve gone and spoiled all the fun! I was hopeing to see bloodshed as soon as they were introduced.


----------



## Xael (Dec 21, 2002)

Garyh: So, have you decided where we start yet?


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 21, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah Geez, now youve gone and spoiled all the fun! I was hopeing to see bloodshed as soon as they were introduced. *




Yawn.  

That one's a bit too old for me to enjoy.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 22, 2002)

need anymore kobolds to play in??


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Garyh: So, have you decided where we start yet? *




*We will be starting in the Dragon Coast.*


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *need anymore kobolds to play in?? *




I'm weak.  You're in, Leopold.    Eight is it.  Please try to get you kobold up tomorrow, Leopold.  I wanna start tomorrow night or Monday.

*EVERYONE:  Can you please post your kobolds on this Rogue's Gallery thread?  Thanks!!*


----------



## Xael (Dec 22, 2002)

I had nothing better to do.


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks, Xael!  I'm sure that'll help any of the players who don't have the FRCS.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 22, 2002)

Overkrilliak the Wise is now ready to take part in this rag tag mission for the clan. Consultation and advice is always free for those that are worthy...May our leaders be strong and our spears be sharp and always be sticking INTO the enemy..


----------



## Xael (Dec 22, 2002)

Great, now we have 2 Lawful Evil characters and a Paladin. Not to mention the fact that most of the "party" is good. 

Do you read these threads people?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2002)

Evil party members will be looked upon with a frown, but will be tolerated if their actions (the one Kurt hears of, or sees) are not too evil. (any hurt that is doento halflings will be avenged heavily, read my edited post of my char.)


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2002)

I was just checking the faith and pantheons book, and didn't see Bahamut, as A kobold palladin that would be the god I want to worship, is that okay? (I did see Tiamat, so he should be in there)

and another question, Can I have a mount allready (and what sort of mount, wolf, riding dog, riding lizard?
Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 22, 2002)

Bio (not very detailed) is up, in my char post.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 22, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Evil party members will be looked upon with a frown, but will be tolerated if their actions (the one Kurt hears of, or sees) are not too evil. (any hurt that is doento halflings will be avenged heavily, read my edited post of my char.) *




just becuase we are "evil" does not INSTANTLY mean baby killers, assassins, and killing the good paladin's. Sheesh, it's called roleplaying, smart evil players live longer when running with good party members. Trust me, killing a party member or actions therein are NEVER what my 'evil' PC's do.  

Remember kobolds are naturally LE so we are just playing them like they are in the wild, trust me


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 22, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> just becuase we are "evil" does not INSTANTLY mean baby killers, assassins, and killing the good paladin's. Sheesh, it's called roleplaying, smart evil players live longer when running with good party members. Trust me, killing a party member or actions therein are NEVER what my 'evil' PC's do.
> 
> Remember kobolds are naturally LE so we are just playing them like they are in the wild, trust me  *




OK, this makes it obvious:  you haven't read the thread.  These are not your normal run-of-the-mill kobolds.  

The GM has set LN as the alignment to work from and asked for no evil chars if possible, explicitly because of the paladin.  

So sheesh yourself.  


Rely on it that my character (the NG cleric) has had Detect Evil up a lot of the time when she first arrived in the tribe.  She has pinned the two of you down as evil and she will act accordingly.


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I was just checking the faith and pantheons book, and didn't see Bahamut, as A kobold palladin that would be the god I want to worship, is that okay? (I did see Tiamat, so he should be in there)
> 
> and another question, Can I have a mount allready (and what sort of mount, wolf, riding dog, riding lizard?
> Hope to hear from you soon. *




That's odd.  You'd think they'd have Bahamut if they have Tiamat.  Well, I'm MY game Bahamut will be there.    Ah, the power of being the DM...

THE POWER!!!  THE POWER!!!  MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Er, pardon me...

You can't have a bonded mount yet, but you can have a mount if you pay for it out of your starting funds (900 GP).  A riding dog would be most appropraite, probably, but if you can point me in the direction of a riding lizards stats (and price), I'll consider it.  Check my Kobold Samurai in my sig to see a mounted honorable kobold warrior.


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

As I've said, I'd rather not have the evil mojo, but if you guys are dead set on it, I'll try to leave to the party and your actions to determine the outcome.  Though it likely wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 23, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> just becuase we are "evil" does not INSTANTLY mean baby killers, assassins, and killing the good paladin's. Sheesh, it's called roleplaying, smart evil players live longer when running with good party members. Trust me, killing a party member or actions therein are NEVER what my 'evil' PC's do.
> 
> Remember kobolds are naturally LE so we are just playing them like they are in the wild, trust me  *




Thatwhy my palladin will not slaughter you on site . But if you're actions demand it, he will.



> You can't have a bonded mount yet, but you can have a mount if you pay for it out of your starting funds (900 GP). A riding dog would be most appropraite, probably, but if you can point me in the direction of a riding lizards stats (and price), I'll consider it.




Okay, I do not have stats handy for him, but I thought it would fit a kobold to ride on a reptile.

I'll look it up/make it up and post (I'll say where I got it, or if I made it up myself)


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Okay, I do not have stats handy for him, but I thought it would fit a kobold to ride on a reptile.
> 
> I'll look it up/make it up and post (I'll say where I got it, or if I made it up myself) *




I found some info on a giant lizard.  _Defenders of the Faith_ lists a giant lizard as appropriate for a 6th level small paladin to bond, meaning it's more powerful than a 5th level bondable riding dog.

Stats are in the Monster Manual, p. 198.  If you don't have the MM, I can post the stats here.

I have to set the price myself, since no price is listed for a giant lizard.  As a riding dog is a 5th level bondable mount and costs 150 GP, I will rule that the more powerful giant lizard costs 200 GP.

Seem fair?


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 23, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *As I've said, I'd rather not have the evil mojo, but if you guys are dead set on it, I'll try to leave to the party and your actions to determine the outcome.  Though it likely wouldn't be pretty. *




You may safely rely on that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2002)

Ahem... My DM? Do I get extra experience for staying out of this mini flame war?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Rely on it that my character (the NG cleric) has had Detect Evil up a lot of the time when she first arrived in the tribe.  She has pinned the two of you down as evil and she will act accordingly. *






whippie, i am sure that your Evil-dar(tm) will have pegged 30% of the tribe down as bad as well! ..maybe i can make her my next concubine ::rubs scaley hands together and flicks out his forked tongue::



> As I've said, I'd rather not have the evil mojo, but if you guys are dead set on it, I'll try to leave to the party and your actions to determine the outcome. Though it likely wouldn't be pretty.





yes we will most certainly behave accordingly, these are kobolds after all, if there weren't some selfish and wicked nasty lil things in the tribe they wouldn't be REAL kobolds..... (mental note: pin blame on cleric for something unlawful and good and have paladin destroy her...intriguing  )


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

This...  is going to be interesting...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *This...  is going to be interesting...
> 
> *




what would a kobold game be without greedy, deceptive, power-hungry lil devils??? 

I wonder if you can do that without being Evil? Would LN do that?


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> what would a kobold game be without greedy, deceptive, power-hungry lil devils???
> 
> I wonder if you can do that without being Evil? Would LN do that? *




A very liberal use of LN probably could.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 23, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I found some info on a giant lizard.  Defenders of the Faith lists a giant lizard as appropriate for a 6th level small paladin to bond, meaning it's more powerful than a 5th level bondable riding dog.
> 
> ...




I'll take it (I have all three core books lying on my desk, as well as a boof of traps (for the other kobold game ), and some 200+ books on my computer.
200 GP seems more than fair, and I can bond with it at 6th level, seems fiar. Thanks, this make my Char very interesting.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A very liberal use of LN probably could.   *





then i'll take it....no evil-dar radiating from me!


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I'll take it (I have all three core books lying on my desk, as well as a boof of traps (for the other kobold game ), and some 200+ books on my computer.
> 200 GP seems more than fair, and I can bond with it at 6th level, seems fiar. Thanks, this make my Char very interesting. *




Glad we could work that out!!  I'm all for enabling PC's to make interesting characters, and I really liked the idea of a kobold riding a lizard.  

Could you name and put stats for your lizard in your Rogue's Gallery entry?  It'll save me time when I need to look up your mount's stats.  Thanks!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 23, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *As I've said, I'd rather not have the evil mojo, but if you guys are dead set on it, I'll try to leave to the party and your actions to determine the outcome.  Though it likely wouldn't be pretty. *





Pok will, of course, lend his meek voice to whichever side is bigger and stronger and seems more likely to hurt him if he disagrees.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Pok will, of course, lend his meek voice to whichever side is bigger and stronger and seems more likely to hurt him if he disagrees. *





Monty burns voice: Excelent....welcome to the 'right' side my little one <insert hissing laughter>


----------



## Timothy (Dec 23, 2002)

Kurt and Kratsch Will be on the watch for evil deeds, and crush them whenever and wehereever they occur. Beyond that, Kurt is a reasonable man (Kobold ) and will respect other oppinions.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Kurt and Kratsch Will be on the watch for evil deeds, and crush them whenever and wehereever they occur. Beyond that, Kurt is a reasonable man (Kobold ) and will respect other oppinions. *






yes..stamp out all evil Overkrilliar agrees completely....


----------



## StalkingBlue (Dec 23, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> then i'll take it....no evil-dar radiating from me! *




Good boy.  _Much _better, that.  

I can't wait to see you trying to win T'Ritik as a mate.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good boy.  Much better, that.
> 
> I can't wait to see you trying to win T'Ritik as a mate.   *






who said anything of a mate...mates tend to take 1/2 and make my life a living hell..no...simple concubine who knows her place among my rank and file...yesss


----------



## Sulli (Dec 23, 2002)

sorry i missed something here what happend in the last 2 days, been away from caomputer to much and have only had time to post sometimes.???


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> who said anything of a mate...mates tend to take 1/2 and make my life a living hell..no...simple concubine who knows her place among my rank and file...yesss *




Kurt and Kratsch, defenders of innocent women, at your service (Or in your way)


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

excelllent...one more foo...i mean solider for the cause...all for the tribe of course!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

OverKriliak, I will warn you once! The Tribe (OOC: Party) is everything, hidden agenda's will not be tolerated!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Garyh, I took the liberty to create a IC thread, so that the Characters can become aquinted.

I named it: Garyh's KoboldQuest IC


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

I think i have a character in this game but i don't know what has happend since i posted him.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Well, Sulli, nothing really, just some talking about eveil kobolds (ansd how they are going to play with a paaldin in the party, and the way my palladin will react to them)

so just what is listed here in this thread.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

looking at my chasracter i forgot to add a allinment, what would the best allinment be for this game. by the looks of it evil would be the best.


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Garyh, I took the liberty to create a IC thread, so that the Characters can become aquinted.
> 
> I named it: Garyh's KoboldQuest IC *




You can use it as pre-game warmup chat, but I'll start a new thread once I've got everyone's PCs over in the Rogues Gallery thread and am ready to start the adventure.

After all, you don't even know exactly how you'll be starting out yet.


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *looking at my chasracter i forgot to add a allinment, what would the best allinment be for this game. by the looks of it evil would be the best. *




I'd suggest LN or TN, Sulli, but it also depends on your PC's personality.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

another thread to recruit members toward my..i mean the tribes cause...yessss


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd suggest LN or TN, Sulli, but it also depends on your PC's personality. *





and the liberalness of your DM ...i trust our DM to be verrrrry liberal at times...


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

im sorry to say ths but im going to resine from this game. iv never played a kobolt and i just don't think i will be able. iv missed to much of the posting and haven't been able to input on the game so i will just watch. have fun and tri not to kill them to fast.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Too bad to see you go Sulli.

Oh and leopold, I think I'll watch overkrillian VERY carefully


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Sorry to see you go, Sulli.  Hope you can find a game you can enjoy!!


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh and leopold, I think I'll watch overkrillian VERY carefully  *





stupid kobold...it's overkrilliaK not N....need to drilll a hole in your ear a lil larger...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Dam it, I secially wnet to the char-thread to get it right.

Choose a normal name then !


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 25, 2002)

Xael is out of net, it'll take atleast to 'till weekend before his connection (well, his computer's) is restored.


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Xael is out of net, it'll take atleast to 'till weekend before his connection (well, his computer's) is restored. *




I think I'll hold off on starting the adventure until he's back.  Plus, Serpenteye seems to be gone for the holiday, too.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Too bad,  I like this concept very much.


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Too bad,  I like this concept very much. *




Don't worry, the game is still on, I just want to wait until everyone is around before starting the actual adventure.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

then it's ok!

I wanna get started 

(Oh, and gary, could you post your char in the FRCS?)


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

i am so gonna arrange for the death of the paladin and the cleric...oh how they shall die horribly...

but not by me, nope, sorry, not by MY hands..heh heh...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

Oh you little backstabber you!

Just and wait and see, Bahamut will grant me victory

(Mental note: take alertness feat)


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *(Oh, and gary, could you post your char in the FRCS?) *




Soon, soon...  a 10th level character does not spring from thin air!!


----------



## Xael (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm back, go, go, go!

*Waits for everything to explode after this post.*


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Boom?


----------



## Xael (Dec 26, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Boom? *




I meant my computer, you see: Computer=Everything


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

ALL HAIL THE COMPUTER (anyone that plays Paranoia?)


----------



## Xael (Dec 29, 2002)

*Bump*


----------



## Timothy (Dec 29, 2002)

I see your bump and raise by one


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm finally back from vacation, ready and willing to play.  

Since everybody is going non-evil, I guess I'll become a Kobold-Drizzt too and change my chars alignment to LN (with evil tendencies).


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Good deal.  As posted elsewhere, I will officially begin the adventure on Monday.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *ALL HAIL THE COMPUTER (anyone that plays Paranoia?) *



Serve the Computer! (in a white wine sause with truffles.)
I loved that game!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 30, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Serve the Computer! (in a white wine sause with truffles.)
> I loved that game!     *




I only played it twice (2X5 hours) and lost 17 chars! (Including all the clones)


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Game on!!


----------



## StalkingBlue (Jan 6, 2003)

Garyh,  I am sorry.  I won't be able to join your game after all.   

Too bad because the start of your adventure really looks tasty!   
But a project has sprung up that will keep me desperately busy (and hopefully well paid) over the coming months.  

I hope you will still consider me for your games in the future.  My apologies again.  

Best success with the campaign!


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for letting me know, SB.  Good luck with your project, and you're welcome to join any future games I may run when you're free again.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Jan 10, 2003)

Thank you for the kind words, garyh, and once more best success with the game.


----------

